# Not a good time for my clutch to go out...never would be fine with me. Please help.



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

I think I killed my stock 2.5l. I went to work this morning and no sign of any issues. Leaving work I noticed that my car did not want to shift into reverse...I put it in 1st gear and then it slipped into reverse no problem. I went to the store picked up some food and came home....no problems. Then, I get in my car attempting to go back to work from lunch and it wont go in reverse, 1st, 2nd, or 3rd (havent tried 4th or 5th, no point really).
So with the car off, I put it into reverse and start the car and let off the brake....I successfully drive my car into another parking spot...now unable to take it out of reverse.
It's as if my clutch fork (not sure if my car has a clutch fork) is not disengaging my clutch while it is spinning, I'm only able to change gears if nothing is moving.

Please HELP!!!!

Can someone tell me what I'm looking for? How would I know if a cable came loose I can't seem to see any of my clutch parts from on top of the engine bay or from under the car.

Thanks
Mark
2007 Jetta Wolf


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

whats the milage?


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey bro, it was good to meet you on Saturday.
The mileage is 62k.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

sounds more like shift linkage or bushings than clutch to me.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

After playing with it a little more and talking with some VW techs, it may be my slave cylinder failing to engage my forks or something wrong with the forks themselves.
Here's a little more info:
1) I can put the car in any gear when the car is turned off. 
2) 10% of the time, I can put the car in first gear, one time just after I start the car but then it will not willingly come out of gear.
3) While driving, it will not willingly go into the next gear, only if I synch up the revs...I call this "clutchless shifting" which I'm sure is absolutely horrible for my synchos but I have to diagnose this.
4) I notice that even though it wont come out of gear, if I press the clutch and step on the gas, my revs will increase but the car does not go any faster, it will slow down instead.

I appreciate any feedback you may have.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

I guess it's a moot point now...









What ever is wrong with her is inside the tranny and I have no way to drop that thing in apartment complex. I decided to take advantage of VW's free towing. Hopefully I can plea with VW and get them to cover most of the cost.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

If you just can't shift into any gear then I would try using that synchromesh fluid that everyone always raves about. I don't think the clutch is the problem, or the shift linkage. If there was a problem with the shift linkage then the shifter would be loose and wouldnt really have any defined path of travel. If the clutch weren't disengaging then (I could be wrong here) im pretty positive the car would stall when you slide it into gear and you would get a definite grinding noise. It sounds like an issue with your synchros not lining up with the gears, the teeth on the synchro could have gotten chewed up maybe. I suppose it could be an issue with the shifting fork but if that were the case then I don't think it would matter much if the car was running or not.

Edit: Yeah slave cylinder sounds like the most likely culprit, I hadn't even considered that at first!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Gott ist gut said:


> Hey bro, it was good to meet you on Saturday.
> The mileage is 62k.


ok! so this is you... lol.

pleasure meeting you! and as you can see.. the review i told you is up!


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

I had the same kind of thing happen on my Jeep. Ended up being the clutch hydraulics (master and/or slave cylinder). I replaced the whole thing on my jeep because they only sell it as a complete sealed system, but I would look into replacing the slave.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh course...what comes in the mail? My clear side markers I ordered two weeks ago from parts4euro.com.:sly:
I ordered them so I could have them in time for FixxFest....those punks took 5 days to put my order in the mail.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

Going to be tough to get VW to cover that....Especially since you're out of warranty (60k powertrain, right)? Let me know if you're in the market for a trans.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah John,
60K power train.
This was a three year lease that I bought out back in June. the tranny and clutch was replaced at 1000 miles (07/2007) and then again at 11000 (02/2008) miles. So really this is only 50k miles old.
I'm praying for a merciful Customer Service Rep. and Manager.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Gott ist gut said:


> Oh course...what comes in the mail? My clear side markers I ordered two weeks ago from parts4euro.com.:sly:
> I ordered them so I could have them in time for FixxFest....those punks took 5 days to put my order in the mail.


Back when I had my Beetle I ordered a set of the black housing Helix headlights from that site. Waited over a month with no real response from them and then they refunded me my money without even asking me if thats what I wanted to do. They told me there was a manufacturing problem and the I couldn't even get those headlights anymore. Not really planning on buying anything from them again unless its something I cant get anywhere else, I might put up with the headache again. Buyers Beware!


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Going to be tough to get VW to cover that....Especially since you're out of warranty (60k powertrain, right)? Let me know if you're in the market for a trans.


So John, should the VW regional rep come back and tell me they wont cover a dime, I'll be looking for some parts. I know a VW mod shop that will do the work at a more reasonable price. Northwest Gargage Bradenton, FL.
I don't think I'll need a tranny but perhaps a stg1 or 2 clutch system (flywheel, ring gear, t.o. bearing, clutch and press plates).
What do you have to offer?
Four Seasons has a Sachs for $499, http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=672

Thanks, 
Mark


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Going to be tough to get VW to cover that....Especially since you're out of warranty (60k powertrain, right)? Let me know if you're in the market for a trans.


So, as it turns out...VW was willing to work with me and it was quite easy. I just called 800 892 8987 and spoke to a rep. They escalated my case to a regional advisor who called the service manager where I had the car quoted for repairs. The original quoted price was $1900ish. VW corporate knocked off 50%. Now my case is different than most. Yes my car is 62k miles but I had problems with the clutch and tranny early on, maybe they felt generous, maybe they felt somewhat responsible...either way, I'm getting a brand new clutch with a 12mo/12k mi warranty for half the price.
I could have gone with an after market stage 1 clutch and had it done at my buddies VW mod shop, but I'd have no warranty on the work. I feel I made the best choice. 
But boy does $975 out of pocket hurt.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

If you're getting parts, warranty, and labor from VW for $975 with VW corporate in your back pocket with an arrangement, I'd say it's worth it.

Also, let us know what the final diagnosis of the problem was.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

Have you turboed your car? If not it may be some consolation that our engines aren't going to make enough power for a stage 1 clutch to make much if any difference. It's one of those parts where in most cases OEM will do the job as well as anything else. Unless you're making over 250 HP at the crank upgrading your clutch would improve performance about as much as forged rods would; it may be a higher quality part but at those power levels it won't change anything.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

jettafan[atic] said:


> Have you turboed your car? If not it may be some consolation that our engines aren't going to make enough power for a stage 1 clutch to make much if any difference. It's one of those parts where in most cases OEM will do the job as well as anything else. Unless you're making over 250 HP at the crank upgrading your clutch would improve performance about as much as forged rods would; it may be a higher quality part but at those power levels it won't change anything.


True, but stage one is also like 10 pounds lighter than stock which would make a difference.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

DerekH said:


> True, but stage one is also like 10 pounds lighter than stock which would make a difference.


Oh wow, I wasn't expecting anywhere close to that much of a weight difference! My clutch is still nice and crisp but I know what I'll be getting if it ever goes out now. :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, its something i want to do but i cant make the excuse to throw out a perfectly good clutch to do it.


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Was that the old "double the price and then cut it in half" scheme? $975 for a clutch sounds awfully high to me. Wonder what a good independent shop would charge.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

$975 is high for a stock clutch job.

sounds like a hydraulic issue to me. may be a bad clutch but 80% of the time if we get a issue like this its the slave or master. try bleeding it out 1st and see if it gets better. we just had a bad slow internal leaking master cylinder. changed that and all was good.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

*update*

N.L.S.
Thanks for the tip...I hope that the service tech at VW has enough cajones to man up once he takes the tranny apart and realizes just what you said is the problem.
The original quote (before mentioning anything about getting corporate involved) was $1900 and change.
$800 Flywheel
$400 Clutch, press, t.o. bearing
$700 for 7.25 hours work
= $1900
I then called VW corporate on my own and the regional rep offered me to pay 50% of total.
The dealership is just another company...they aren't VW, they just sell/service their cars...if they don't sell enough...they lose their dealership abilities. I'm sure there is a similar obligation with the service department. That being said...the service department at Bob Boast in Bradenton, FL has determined that I need all of the aforementioned parts to remedy my issue. 
I call B.S.
But we shall see when the final diagnosis comes in.
I will even post the pictures I take of my parts after they give them back to me.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

Gott ist gut said:


> N.L.S.
> Thanks for the tip...I hope that the service tech at VW has enough cajones to man up once he takes the tranny apart and realizes just what you said is the problem.
> The original quote (before mentioning anything about getting corporate involved) was $1900 and change.
> $800 Flywheel
> ...


Definitely post them up, I'd like to see how everything looks, if the clutch and flywheel aren't burned I'd be asking for some money back


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

-7.25 is WAY too long for a clutch job. we charge $400 to R+R a trans.
-$400 is "ok" for a STOCK clutch kit BUT you can get a south bend or spec upgraded clutch for less.
-stock flywheel sucks haha....upgraded lighten one is 1/4 the price of a oem one

all in all, for the 975 you are paying....you could have another shop do the job with BETTER upgraded parts, better outcome and still have money to get your morning coffee and dinner with your girl:laugh:

my guess tho is...all the above is not needed and its the hydraulic system..hope the outcome is good for you! dealers are mistake friendly:thumbup:


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

My wife's Rabbit started doing something similar. Every once in a while it doesn't want to get all the way into reverse or it will grind a tad. No other shifting issues aside from this intermittent reverse issue. Hope this isn't a sign of things to come.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

Reverse has no syncro, could be tough to get in. Also usually a straight cut gear. Not necessarily a problem.


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

*Final Analysis!*

So i finally picked up my car today and I have the final synopsis.

But first let me reply to a couple of ya'lls posts:
DerekH and Jettafanattic:
A stage one clutch is going to be approximately 5.7 pounds lighter.
A1an and Captkangaroo
Reverse has always wanted to grind when it is the first gear I try to engage after starting. There are a few threads about this very issue. It is nothing to worry about, your tranny can handle it. If you want to reduce the chance of this occuring, simply put the car in first gear and then put it in reverse, you should feel a much smoother engagement.

Warning, this may be long.

So, here's what happened. 
The service advisor #1484 Matthew G French Jr. at Bob Boast VW in Bradenton, FL is not fit to hold his position. The man talks out of his arse and just pisses me right off. If he would have been straight up with me from the beginning, this all would have been avoided. Instead, he tried to use technical terms and theories that he knows nothing about and all he accomplished was sounding like an idiot and making me doubt his every word. Even the final diagnosis written on paper is wrong! They claim I have a warped pressure plate due to bad driving (50,000 miles on a 2.5L engine) and exsessive heat!
At the recommendation of my Ferrari mechanic buddy, I took my parts (boy! VW hated me for this) to a well known machinist down the road, Yow's Automotive. See, Johnny has been working on clutches for about 50 years now and can probably diagnose a clutch issue piss drunk and blind. 
I walked in this cold dark warehouse turned garage and cut through the Lucky Strike smoke and found Johnny there making room on the bench for my clutch in hand.
What did they say is wrong? he asked
Warped pressure plate failed to disengage.
Nah!, not this here. Your clutch is worn to hell...but the pressure plate aint warped. The levers arent strong...you lost your pressure cause these release levers gave out. 
He showed me some abnormal wear on the plate and said that is the indicator.
I told him that they insisted I replace the flywheel. He gave a snarl and a huff and said, meh...I'd drive with it, but ****, why not replace it.
I said, $800 extra is why not. 
To that he gave a snicker and said...how are you enjoying that great gas mileage now?!?
lol, I should bring that man a cigar.
So, back to VW I go, this time 100 times more confident in the $1036 I was about to lay down.
When I get back, Matthew G. French Jr. is avoiding me like the professional he is. I walk up to his boss and ask for the ticket so I can pay the casier. I hand them an email I got from VW spam coupons, it's for $20 off any service over $200...he says he wont accept it because they already knocked off 50%. As a matter of fact, Bob Boast Bradenton, FL will get 100% of the cost because VW corp picked up the "knocked off 50%". After a few choice words directed to Matthew G. French Jr., I left.
What a classy establishment.
All I wanted to do was talk to Josh the service tech but he never returned my calls and Matt would not let me speak to him directly.

In conclusion...I will never give another dime to Bob Boast VW Bradenton, FL so long as I live and corporate will hear about it in the survey I just received :laugh:

thanks for reading, thanks for your input!
Shouda-went-to-NWG


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Gott ist gut said:


> DerekH and Jettafanattic:
> A stage one clutch is going to be approximately 5.7 pounds lighter.


Ah, yes i worded that incorrectly. Should have said stage one flywheel and clutch are almost 10 pounds less.

Glad things worked out in the end for you. Even though it was a pain in the balls.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

DerekH said:


> Ah, yes i worded that incorrectly. Should have said stage one flywheel and clutch are almost 10 pounds less.
> 
> Glad things worked out in the end for you. Even though it was a pain in the balls.


Ahhh, well in that case if my clutch ever goes out I'll be sure to pick up the flywheel too, thanks for the info! And sorry it was all such a pain man, at least you're back on the road. :thumbup:


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

reading through this old thread and it pisses me off all over again.

For what it's worth, VW replaced my 50k miles old clutch when I posted this...I still have the same clutch at 140k miles and it is working great.


----------

